# Eager Beaver - Reserves



## Bassil_Inf (18 Aug 2013)

Good day,

Well to start off, I am very eager. I was told I was accepted into the reserves and should be contacted for swearing in by my unit shortly. "Shortly" seems like years to me. I have my phone strapped on me every Tuesday and Thursday the whole day as that is when my unit is open, waiting for that one call. I even saved the unit's number in my phone as "Finally - The Call" lol...

I hope to get the call this coming Tuesday because from what I gathered from the unit recruiter, BMQ is in September and I am expected to be on that course. How did it feel to see your unit calling you knowing it is concerning swearing in? 

Cheers


----------



## fake penguin (18 Aug 2013)

I 'am out now, but the day I was "called" in they didn't call me. I actually happen to call on the Tuesday my old unit was parading and on the phone after I asked about my application, the recruiter on the phone said "well can you come in and swear in tonight". I guess he was in the middle of calling us and I just happen to call just a day or two before he was going to call me. Trust me your new unit will want you on BMQ just as much as you. As for how I felt, it was a mix of excited because I made it and nervous because I didn't know army life.


----------



## Cbbmtt (19 Aug 2013)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> I 'am out now, but the day I was "called" in they didn't call me. I actually happen to call on the Tuesday my old unit was parading and on the phone after I asked about my application, the recruiter on the phone said "well can you come in and swear in tonight". I guess he was in the middle of calling us and I just happen to call just a day or two before he was going to call me. Trust me your new unit will want you on BMQ just as much as you. As for how I felt, it was a mix of excited because I made it and nervous because I didn't know army life.



That's hilarious. What a good feeling you must of had when he said that. Congrats!


----------



## Bassil_Inf (13 Sep 2013)

Still waiting patiently, my tip to anyone in the process, hang in there, I hope a near call is coming!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Sep 2013)

It was just a matter of getting that '7' fixed, wasn't it?


----------



## Bassil_Inf (13 Sep 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> It was just a matter of getting that '7' fixed, wasn't it?


Real funny Bruce  I ended up pressing 5 and it connected me. This patience is killing me but i'm soldiering on!


----------

